# Light fixture and switched



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone guess what is different about these light fixtures? Also has anyone ever seen light switches like these?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dash Dingo said:


> Can anyone guess what is different about these light fixtures?


Yea... they don't look at all alike.



Dash Dingo said:


> Also has anyone ever seen light switches like these?



Yes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> Can anyone guess what is different about these light fixtures? Also has anyone ever seen light switches like these?
> 
> 
> View attachment 28061
> ...


Somebody here has a link to those old rotary switches.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Those 2 look like ceiling fixtures rather than wall sconces. A little much IMO


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Those 2 look like ceiling fixtures rather than wall sconces. A little much IMO


They look more like converted gas lights.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

They were fixtures wired for both electric and gas use. You could have either or. That's why half the the fixture doesn't have a bulb or bulbs in it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> They were fixtures wired for both electric and gas use. You could have either or....


 :icon_eek: So on this fixture, that same stem is holding conductors and allowing gas to flow....? Even if we pretended it wasn't a terrible idea, how can that be?


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Big John said:


> :icon_eek: So on this fixture, that same stem is holding conductors and allowing gas to flow....? Even if we pretended it wasn't a terrible idea, how can that be?


Yeah I guess!? This 36K sq. foot home was built in 1891. The owner who had the house built had these fixtures made and I guess wanted the option for both electric and gas lighting as these fixtures are peppered all over the house. There
was no grid at the time so they weren't sure if they were going to have electricity by the time the house was done. 
However they ended up putting a DC power plant in the back yard ( no longer there) to power the lights in the home. I dont think gas was ever ran through Them. Once the grid came, they got rid of the plant.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

And both the wiring and fixtures built in 1891 (122 years ago) are still perfectly functional. :thumbsup:

I am willing to bet that NONE of the wiring methods or fixtures we use today will hold up for 122 years. (Hell some don't even make it 30 years....) :no::laughing:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Big John said:


> :icon_eek: So on this fixture, that same stem is holding conductors and allowing gas to flow....? Even if we pretended it wasn't a terrible idea, how can that be?


Seems like a reasonable question so I looked it up. (Google Patents and Ebay) The pipe you see contains a smaller pipe and wires. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Brass-...-with-Dunkin-Miller-Shades-1446-/121085988407


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those switches are typical of knob-and-tube installations from 100 years ago.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

fdew said:


> Seems like a reasonable question so I looked it up. (Google Patents and Ebay) The pipe you see contains a smaller pipe and wires.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Brass-Gas-Electric-Sconces-Fixtures-with-Dunkin-Miller-Shades-1446-/121085988407


Wow, cool


----------

